# Article: 'Good' Bacteria Controls Intestinal Ills



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This article can be found at: http://healthwatch.medscape.com/medscape/p...20526&Channel=9 Good` Bacteria Controls Intestinal Ills NEW YORK, Aug 07 (Reuters Health) - High doses of probiotics--good bacteria that naturally live in the intestinal tract--help control pouchitis, an inflammation of the small intestine, Italian researchers report. As many as 50% of people who undergo surgery for ulcerative colitis, a chronic inflammatory condition affecting the lining of the large intestine, develop pouchitis afterwards. Symptoms of the condition include frequent and urgent bowel movements, abdominal cramping, bleeding, and fever. Most cases of pouchitis respond well to treatment with antibiotics, but the condition recurs in about two thirds of sufferers. The cause of pouchitis is unknown, but it has been linked to reduced levels of some bacteria normally found in the intestinal tract. In the current study, Dr. Paolo Gionchetti and colleagues at the University of Bologna, Italy, tested the effects of treating pouchitis with probiotics. Twenty patients with chronic pouchitis received high-dose probiotics, while a 'control' group of another 20 patients received a placebo that did not contain any bacteria. Throughout the 9 months of treatment, 85% of the probiotic group remained symptom-free, the researchers report in the August issue of the journal Gastroenterology. In contrast, all 20 people in the placebo group relapsed within 4 months. "Our study shows that we can prevent chronic intestinal inflammation by manipulating the amount of 'good' bacteria in the intestine," Gionchetti said in a statement. But the benefits of probiotics lasted only as long as patients continued taking them, according to the report. Within 4 months of stopping treatment, everyone in the probiotic group relapsed. According to Gionchetti, however, long-term use of the bacteria therapy is safe. "Because it is a more natural therapy that enhances the body's normal protective factors, it has no side effects and can be administered for years." SOURCE: Gastroenterology 2000;119:305-309.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

Good post, Jean!







Julie


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 1999)

So are we talking about Acidolpholus here? If so, does anyone have any experience with what brand is the best to take. I understand that the best ones are enteric coated to survive the stomach acids.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Julie and Dennis:Yes, we are talking about acidophilus here. And we've had some discussions lately on the different kinds people take. I take Lactobacillus GG by a company called Culturelle, that is supposed to survive the acids in the stomach. This brand sometimes you have to get your drugstore to special order for you. I have an independent pharmacy do it for me. Culturelle has a website at http://www.culturelle.com .There are other excellent brands out there. I just don't have the names here. If you do a separate post on acidophilus I'm sure people will be glad to tell you what they take.







JeanG


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

I just ordered Culturelle online, the other day. I haven't received it yet, but after reading the article, I feel better about trying it. Thank you, Jean for this information and hope you're feeling better


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

I started talking chewable acidophilus that I purchased at a local health store. I did notice quite a difference. I have since started eating at least one yogurt daily and have noticed even more of a difference. I missed my daily yogurt once for about a week and noticed more symptoms again.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Thank's Jean, a good informative post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

Does anyone know when the best time to take a probiotic? I just started taking them after reading about them on this board. Thanks for all help!


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Just FYI, I e-mailed Culturelle some time ago and was told it was not available in Canada.Oh, and probiotics should be taken on an empty stomach - an hour before or two afters eating.[This message has been edited by Sherlock (edited 08-09-2000).]


----------

